# 6.2 - Release still available on FTP server?



## figo (Jun 9, 2009)

I want to install freeBSD 6.2 on my machine. I bootstrap using floppy disk(yes, because cdrom's dead) and want to install using ftp option.

But for 6.2 release, the default/primary FTP server doesn't seem to have the version. I wonder where can I get the resource to install, there's ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/, but it ask for acc/pwd, which I don't have.

Thanks a lot~:\


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2009)

I can access that just fine. Try using anonymous as a username, press enter on the password.

Any reason why you can't use 6.4?


----------



## danger@ (Jun 10, 2009)

it doesn't ask for l/p here


----------

